# Folding Welding Table



## jbolt (Jun 30, 2018)

I recently purchased a Certi-Flat 24" x 36" welding table top to replace my HF folding table. Certi-Flat table is a U-weld kit that claims that the tab and slot construction plus  following their clamping and welding instructions the table top will come out flat within .015" whether you build it in a table or saw horses. In my case that wasn't really true. In the end I got the table flat but it took a good 4 hours of clamping at tweaking to get there. I like the table and it is a huge improvement over the HF table.

My shop space does not allow for a dedicated welding area or table so I do my welding outside under a pop-up canopy. For the new table top to be useful it needed to be on a folding leg system. This is what I came up with.

Tubing is 1.5" x 1/8" wall. The back cross tubes are drilled with 5/8" holes for clamp storage. The hinges are machined from 1.5" hot rolled stock with a 1/2" shoulder bolt for the pin. The legs are setup for casters but I did not like the way the table feels on wheels so I am working on a different solution for moving the table that allows for solid feet.

When in the folded position the unit is only 5-1/2" deep.


----------



## brino (Jun 30, 2018)

@jbolt,

That looks great! 
So, where do we place our orders? 
-brino


----------



## coherent (Jun 30, 2018)

Very nice job on your table.  I have one of their tables on castors and really like it. I placed a pre-order for one of their new welding positioners... I'm hoping the quality will be similar to their tables.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 30, 2018)

Nice work on the table. Looks like it should be be a real handy addition to the shop. Mike


----------



## ACHiPo (Jul 1, 2018)

Very cool concept and execution


----------



## jbolt (Jul 5, 2018)

To finish this out I added a single wheel for mobility. The wheel is a 3" with bearing and attaches with a 3/8" bolt to a hex coupler nut welded to one leg. The wheel sits flush with the machine foot. When folded up just pick up the other end and push it like a wheel barrow. 




Folded up and put away.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jul 5, 2018)

Clever!


----------



## Aaron_W (May 25, 2019)

How is this table working out for you? Anything you would have done differently?

I just found a piece of 1/2" steel plate, 19x26" in the scrap pile at my local metal supplier and want to use it to make a portable welding table. I saw this thread mentioned in the Certi-flat thread. It certainly gives me some ideas.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 26, 2019)

jbolt said:


> I recently purchased a Certi-Flat 24" x 36" welding table top to replace my HF folding table. Certi-Flat table is a U-weld kit that claims that the tab and slot construction plus  following their clamping and welding instructions the table top will come out flat within .015" whether you build it in a table or saw horses. In my case that wasn't really true. In the end I got the table flat but it took a good 4 hours of clamping at tweaking to get there. I like the table and it is a huge improvement over the HF table.
> 
> My shop space does not allow for a dedicated welding area or table so I do my welding outside under a pop-up canopy. For the new table top to be useful it needed to be on a folding leg system. This is what I came up with.
> 
> ...


Nice work


----------



## jbolt (May 26, 2019)

Aaron_W said:


> How is this table working out for you? Anything you would have done differently?



Table is great. Super easy to setup and take down with the folding legs. The next size up might be the only thing I would do differently.


----------

